# In Rom gut sein auch ohne Reallife Geld?



## Drasch (24. Juni 2009)

Will es jetzt mal genau wissen bevor ich weiter spiele,kann ich in Rom auhc ohne Reallife Geld genauso gut sein wie jeder andere?
Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt aber imma keine klare Antwort!!!
Schonmal danke


----------



## b00noMat (24. Juni 2009)

Du kannst alle Items auch ohne RL-Geld erhalten (nur benötigst Du dafür mehr zeit u.U.) ich stelle hier mal Kostüm-Items, Pets und Möbel aussen vor {Schmuck am Nachthemd}.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Juni 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> ich stelle hier mal Kostüm-Items, Pets und Möbel aussen vor {Schmuck am Nachthemd}.



wieso? mit Diamanten die man aus den AH gegen Gold bekommt kann man genau so im Itemshop einkaufen und Rubine bekommen


----------



## Drasch (25. Juni 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten =)


----------



## lordaniel (25. Juni 2009)

Du kannst alleine vom SKill her niemals so gut sein wie alle anderen, weil du bestimmt einer von denen bist, die´s einfach nicht so 100% draufhaben- aber das sind wir ja alle, außer die Elite. Prinzipiell kommst du ohne Geld sehr weit, man kann sich halt ingame alles erspielen. Wenn jemand aber 600€ für seinen Char ausgibt, sitzt du doch etwas lange daran, an den dranzukommen. Aber mach dir nichts draus, das ist halt ein Konkurrenzkampf- ohne Geld kannst du das Spiel auch so wunderbar ausleben ;-)

P.S.: Jeden Tag 10 Dailys machen und du bist auf dem besten Wege ;-)


----------



## Grotuk (25. Juni 2009)

Theoretisch kannste genauso gut sein wie jemand der Geld investiert. Praktisch sieht das so aus das du Jahre brauchst um auf den selben lvl zu kommen. Allein Runenkombinationen fressen unzählige Arkane umwandler Ladungen. (Highendrunen auf Grad 10 kosten teilweise 150 Mio Grad 1 Runen). Um das mit Dailys zu finanzieren biste mit allen Chars auf Jahre hinaus beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Letzlich läufts darauf hinaus das du Dailys grindest wie nen bekloppter, Farmst, das Zeug in  Gold umsetzt dir davon entweder Diamanten oder Mana & Fusionssteine kaufst Wochenlang dran sitzt mal nen Item auf Grad 6 zu bekommen ect.

Klar ist es theoretisch möglich es ist aber auch Theoretishc möglich ne halbe Minute im offenen Weltall zu überleben und trotzdem möchte das praktisch niemand erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosiel fallen Angel (25. Juni 2009)

man schafft es ohne geld bin ich der meinung 
und gerade dann ist man evt sogar noch stolzer auf seinen char 
man kann in allen online games es sich einfach man und zum beispiel bei ebay einkaufen ^^
ich spiele schon 3 jahre gw und nein ich habe noch nie in irgend einem shop irgend was gekauft und meine chars sind auch noch nicht perfekt 
aber gerade deshalb spielt man meiner meinung nach das spiel um es selber zu schaffen 
und ob du nun wirklich so gut sein willst wie jemand der 600 euro für einen char ausgiebt naja ich weiß ja nich ^^

aber ich möchte hier sagen das is nur Meine meinung dazu 
brauch sich keiner angegriffen oder so fühlen ^^


----------



## WilliWinzig (25. Juni 2009)

Drasch schrieb:


> Will es jetzt mal genau wissen bevor ich weiter spiele,kann ich in Rom auhc ohne Reallife Geld genauso gut sein wie jeder andere?
> Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt aber imma keine klare Antwort!!!
> Schonmal danke



  NEIN!


----------



## WR^Velvet (25. Juni 2009)

Die Frage ist vielmehr wem du mit andere meinst.
Wenn du die Hardcore 24h Spieler meinst welche Monatlich unsummen investieren dann nein.
Mit dennen wirst du wohl nie gleichziehen können.
Wenn du jedoch den Otto Normalspieler meinst welcher den CS unterstützend nutzt wirst du dort gut mithalten können.
Kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an wie aktiv man selbst spielt.
Du kannst jedenfalls 100% des Kontents genießen auch ohne einen Cent ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Fusie (25. Juni 2009)

Ausrüstung auf +6 und mit nun bis zu 4 Runenslots - möglich, Diamanten erhandeln, Preise halten sich zur Zeit stabil um 25000g pro Diamant.
Waffe auf +6 und im Grad so weit wie es einem beliebt - möglich, s.o.
Alle Gegenstände mit nützlichen Stats vollstopfen - möglich, Stats selber farmen und die Fusionssteine mit erhandelten Diamanten kaufen.

Generell gilt, Augen offen halten, es gibt oft genug Aktionen bei denen man bestimmte Gegenstände preiswerter erhalten kann und dann sollte man mit seinen erhandelten Diamanten auch zuschlagen.

Irgendwann stößt man auch als normaler Spieler an die Spielgrenzen und daher kann man auch ohne Euros gut sein in RoM.

Ebenso gilt generell, selber spielen, selber feststellen was man leisten kann und sich nicht von anderen was erzählen lassen.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Juni 2009)

> Will es jetzt mal genau wissen bevor ich weiter spiele,kann ich in Rom auhc ohne Reallife Geld genauso gut sein wie jeder andere?
> Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt aber imma keine klare Antwort!!!
> Schonmal danke



Wurde hier schon öfters heiß diskutiert. Die Antwort hängt sich an Details auf. Du kannst ohne Reallife Geld Rom problemlos spielen, lvln und auch alle möglichen Dinge erreichen, vorausgesetzt du investierst entsprechend viel Zeit.

So gut wie *jeder andere* kannst du aber ohne Reallife Geld nicht sein. So gut wie *viele andere* auf jeden Fall. Wie schon einige Vorredner hier gesagt haben gibt es bei Itemshop Games auch immer Spieler, die wirklich 600 Euro (oder auch mehr, nach oben gibts ja kaum Grenzen) in ihren Char investieren und obendrauf auch noch eine Menge Zeit zum Spielen haben (falls ich jemals im Lotto gewinnen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Dashy (25. Juni 2009)

Es geht, keine Frage, probiers doch einfach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (25. Juni 2009)

Der 99999 te Post zu diesem Thema, muss das immer wieder sein

/ bitte schliessen, danke


----------



## Free87 (26. Juni 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> NEIN!





Da kennt wohl noch einer nicht die Funktion Gold gg. Dias zu handeln oder mit Phiriusmarken im CS einzukaufen... Traurig dass solche Leute dann Auskünfte geben... da diese dann falsch sind...

Ein Hoch auf die Weisheit -> Wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F...... üße stillhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (26. Juni 2009)

Free würdest du uns mal und mich im besonderen, mal an deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen ?

- Welche Klasse Spielst du ?
- Woher bekommst du die Clean Gelben Stats die man ja im Ah verkaufen kann ?

oder gehörst du zu den 4k Life Magiern die den Abend damit verbringen , zu betteln das sie jmd nach CA mitnimmt und dort jedesmal
beim looten verrecken damit kein anderes was abbekommt ?
oder wirst du in deiner Gilde von CS-Usern durch inis Gezogen ?
oder brennst du die Stats auf Ingame Steine und machst sie damit fast wertlos ?

Nach euerer Rechnung braucht mal ja 975000 Gold für 39Dias die ein Makelloser Fusionstein kostet.

Mir ist als "normalo" Ritter absolut nicht klar, wie man als NichtDD an solche Mengen an Gold kommen soll.

Aber wie du schon festgestell hast, habe ich ja keine Ahnung. Dann klär' mich mal auf. Bitte.


----------



## derechtesaroman (27. Juni 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Free würdest du uns mal und mich im besonderen, mal an deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen ?
> 
> - Welche Klasse Spielst du ?
> - Woher bekommst du die Clean Gelben Stats die man ja im Ah verkaufen kann ?
> ...



Ganz einfach Holz,Kräuter,Bergbau zeug sammeln und ins ah stellen hab so in den letzten 3 wochen 6mille gemacht


----------



## WilliWinzig (27. Juni 2009)

Irgendwas versteh ich nicht.
Ich soll 3 Wochen stundenlang durch den Wald laufen und Holz sammeln für 6kk's ? (mille btw ist taused nicht Million)
Für 6kk's bekomme ich ausm AH 1 Clean gelben Stat. Für die verbleibene 2 Millionen bekomme ich dann mit glück 2 Fusionsteine.
Sehr effektiv.....

100 grüne = 200 weisse rohstoffe = 1500 sekunden sammeln/umwandeln = 25 Minuten . Dazu kommt noch das laufen und suchen / freikämpfen.
~ 200k gold pro stunde. macht so grob 30 Stunden. ja, ne schon klar ...

Die frage des TE war "wie jeder andere". Ich behaupte immer noch das es ohne Euronen spätestens bei CA zuende ist mit RoM.
Eher noch bei MA.

Aber Twinken ist ja auch ne alternative .....


----------



## Meili (27. Juni 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Irgendwas versteh ich nicht.
> Ich soll 3 Wochen stundenlang durch den Wald laufen und Holz sammeln für 6kk's ? (mille btw ist taused nicht Million)
> Für 6kk's bekomme ich ausm AH 1 Clean gelben Stat. Für die verbleibene 2 Millionen bekomme ich dann mit glück 2 Fusionsteine.
> Sehr effektiv.....
> ...






nicht vergessen, man bekommt auch ausm geschenkbeutel noch einiges an sachen aus dem cs, wen man diese dan bis 50 aufhebt, hat man auch schon einen startschuss für sein equip. dan gäbe es noch die möglichkeit tagesquest items zu farmen und im ah verkaufen. alles in allem gibts genug möglichkeiten an geld ran zu kommen um sich dan im ah dias zu leisten.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. Juni 2009)

Du kannst von der zeit her nie so gut sein wie einer der Geld investiert, bzw nicht so gut sein wie jemand der viel investiert.
Ich habe jemanden in meiner Warhammer gilde, der hat bei RoM ingesammt 1500€ für seinen char ausgegeben.


----------



## WR^Velvet (27. Juni 2009)

Wie schon geschrieben, gegen die Hardcoregamer die unsummen investieren wird man wahrscheinlich nie anstinken können.
Und 1500€ dürften wohl eher wenig in ihren Char investieren.
Aber letztendlich gibt es einen Punkt wo es einfach nicht weiter geht egal wieviel Geld man investiert.
Und das kann man theoretisch auch ohne Realgeld erreichen.
Der Zeitaufwand dafür ist allerdings enorm was einen dann selbst schon zum Hardcorespieler macht der 24h vorm Rechner hängt.
Man kann aber als aktiver Spieler auch ohne Geld ganz gut mithalten.

Die Leute die 1000€+ Investieren würde ich hier nicht als Standart ran ziehen.
Standart ist wohl eher 10-50€ im Monat.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. Juni 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, gegen die Hardcoregamer die unsummen investieren wird man wahrscheinlich nie anstinken können.
> Und 1500€ dürften wohl eher wenig in ihren Char investieren.
> Aber letztendlich gibt es einen Punkt wo es einfach nicht weiter geht egal wieviel Geld man investiert.
> Und das kann man theoretisch auch ohne Realgeld erreichen.
> ...


mhm hast du auch wieder recht, aber mien genanntes beispiel, dieser spieler ist der beste Schurke auf seinem server.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (27. Juni 2009)

wenn du ohne reallife geld spielst dauert es halt nur länger aber trotzdem kannst du gut sein ^^

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95


----------



## Meili (27. Juni 2009)

der vorteil zu p2p spielen ist halt auch wen du mal ne woche keine zeit/lust hast, nicht schlimm, im gegensatz z.B. wow da läuft die spielzeit  die du gezahlt hast trozdem weiter. bei f2p bekommste für dein geld auch das was du willst und wann du es willst


----------



## Baleas (27. Juni 2009)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> wenn du ohne reallife geld spielst dauert es halt nur länger aber trotzdem kannst du gut sein ^^
> 
> MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95



stimme da eign genau zu nur auf die dauer wirds farmen halt nervig :/


----------



## Tetlin (27. Juni 2009)

Baleas schrieb:


> DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn du ohne reallife geld spielst dauert es halt nur länger aber trotzdem kannst du gut sein ^^
> ...



Es ist nicht nur die Zeit auch das aufwerten mit Juwelen ist ein Pures Glücksspiel bei denn mit Goldgekauften zum beispiel.
Um ein Item item auf +1 zu bekommen muß man nicht viel geduld haben +2 setzt da schon ein wenig mehr geduld vorraus +3 und alles was danach kommt ist schon fasst mit masochismus zu vergleichen wenn sich das jemand mit denn Gold Juwelen gibt die Phirus sind auch nicht viel besser.

Was Runen Sockel angeht kann der vierte Sockel ebenfalls nur per Bohrer aus dem CS einem Item hinzugefügt werden.

Es ist somit nicht nur viel mehr Zeit sondern auch eine Engelsgeduld nötig um auf ein annäherndes Niveau wie ein CS gepimpter Char zu kommen.

Doch ROM macht es schon sehr viel angenehmer als viele ander F2P MMO denn ausser einem Permanenten Mount und das eine oder andere EP/TP Bonus item für sein Haus braucht man ansich nichts aus dem CS solang man nicht umbedingt denn Virtuel längsten oder die Größten von allen haben möchte.



Meili schrieb:


> der vorteil zu p2p spielen ist halt auch wen du mal ne woche keine zeit/lust hast, nicht schlimm, im gegensatz z.B. wow da läuft die spielzeit  die du gezahlt hast trozdem weiter. bei f2p bekommste für dein geld auch das was du willst und wann du es willst



Entschuldigung diese art Rechnung wird jedesmal aufgeführt wenn es um ein F2P geht dabei ist schlechtweg nur eine Milchmädchen Rechnung.
Jemand mit einer Monatskarte für die öffentlichen Vekehrsmittel oder der Bahncard muß ja auch nicht an Sieben Tagen die Woche 24 Stunden am Tag in der Bahn/Buß sitzen um sie richtig ausgenutzt zu haben. Solange die damit angestrebten bedingungen erreicht sind wahr die investition gerechtfertigt und nicht weil man jede sekunde davon Spielt.

---

Ich für meinen Teil hab Spaß an ROM mit und ohne CS.
Die gewissheit wirklich zeitnah einen Top Char zusammenbauen zu können ist jedoch nur mit CS möglich egal wiesehr man sich alle aussagen von anderen Spielern in denn Foren durchliest oder die betäuerungen von Frogster.
Ohne CS geht es nicht in absehbarer Zeit besonders Ritter sind in ihrer Tank Rolle deutlich in versuchung auf denn CS zurückzugreifen.

Gruß
Tetlin


----------



## OldboyX (27. Juni 2009)

> der vorteil zu p2p spielen ist halt auch wen du mal ne woche keine zeit/lust hast, nicht schlimm, im gegensatz z.B. wow da läuft die spielzeit die du gezahlt hast trozdem weiter. bei f2p bekommste für dein geld auch das was du willst und wann du es willst



Also wenn es nur darum geht, dann gibt es dafür andere Bezahlmethoden auch ohne Itemshop. In China ist es Gang und Gäbe, dass man einfach pro gespielte Zeit bezahlt. Einfach die 12,99 Euro auf die Stunden die ein Monat hat aufteilen und man hat einen Stundenpreis. Da kauft man sich dann "Guthaben" und dieses wird nur verbraucht wenn man online ist.


----------



## Meili (27. Juni 2009)

Tetlin schrieb:


> Entschuldigung diese art Rechnung wird jedesmal aufgeführt wenn es um ein F2P geht dabei ist schlechtweg nur eine Milchmädchen Rechnung.
> Jemand mit einer Monatskarte für die öffentlichen Vekehrsmittel oder der Bahncard muß ja auch nicht an Sieben Tagen die Woche 24 Stunden am Tag in der Bahn/Buß sitzen um sie richtig ausgenutzt zu haben. Solange die damit angestrebten bedingungen erreicht sind wahr die investition gerechtfertigt und nicht weil man jede sekunde davon Spielt.
> 
> 
> ...




ja schon klar, aber wen sich für mich aus meiner sicht diese monatsfahrkarte ned lohnt, dan nehm ich ebn ab und zu die einzelfahrt, wie bei nem cs system.


----------



## Fusie (27. Juni 2009)

*Von nichts, kommt auch nichts.*

_Möglichkeit 1_, man sieht sich um was Gold bringt und wandelt das in Diamanten um.

_Möglichkeit 2_, man kauft Diamanten direkt ein.

_Möglichkeit 3_, man sammelt Phiriusmarken und wandelt diese im IS gegen gleichwertige Gegenstände, wie auch aus dem Diamantenbereich, um.

Nun nach Lust und Laune die Möglichkeiten kombinieren bzw. selbst entscheiden was einen das Spiel wert ist oder auch nicht.


----------



## Tetlin (27. Juni 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> *Von nichts, kommt auch nichts.*
> 
> _Möglichkeit 1_, man sieht sich um was Gold bringt und wandelt das in Diamanten um.
> 
> ...



Das kann man so stehen lassen ohne CS geht es halt nicht doch Real Euros oder welche Währung man in seinem Land nunmal hat müßen jedoch nicht transferiert werden.

Gruß
Tetlin


----------



## Zimiran (28. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfach: Du legst dir für jeden Monat Spielspass 10-15 Euro zur Seite und investierst in Diamanten!
Dann und vielicht auch nur wenn du einigemassen Skill aufbringst und gescheit deinen Char pimpst kannst du so gut sein wie der Durchschnitt der ROM -Spieler.

Aber ich vermute eh das du die Antwort schon kanntest, es gibt ja auch genug Gebrabbel zum Thema.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eissonne (28. Juni 2009)

Drasch schrieb:


> Will es jetzt mal genau wissen bevor ich weiter spiele,kann ich in Rom auhc ohne Reallife Geld genauso gut sein wie jeder andere?
> Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt aber imma keine klare Antwort!!!
> Schonmal danke


 Allso ich habe keine Diamanten gebraucht und bin auch schon lvl 49 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Es geht auch ohne Reallife Geld, dauert alles halt etwas länger,da man Tagesquests erledigen muß um
Dinge die man braucht zu kaufen. Kam bisher gut damit zurecht und es wird auch weiter so sein. 
 Dies sind meine Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe ! 
 Warum soll ich für was bezahlen,wenns auch so geht ??


----------



## Nyjunjin (28. Juni 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es sicherlich ohne den Einsatz von Euros möglich ist, das Spiel vernünftig zu spielen. Was meiner Meinung nach eine unwahre Behauptung ist, dass man das Spiel ohne den ItemShop spielen kann.
Hört sich für manch einen verwirrend an, ist es aber nicht :-)
Wenn man wie auch in WoW täglich brav seine Tagesquests erledigt bekommt man diese netten Phiriusmünzen, die man im Phiriusmünzen-Shopt eintauschen kann gegen ItemShop-gegenstände. Klar ist, dass es länger dauert, aber das steht bei der Fragestellung eher weniger zur Debatte.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, sich die Diamanten im Auktionshaus zu kaufen gegen InGame-Gold. Hört sich für Low-Levler nach einem Unding an, da sich die Preise für einen Diamanten schon sehr hoch befinden. Was viele Nörgler aber scheinbar vergessen haben, mir höherem Leveln bekommt man auch mehr Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es ist also wirklich möglich sich Dias gut für Gold zu kaufen, dauert halt seine Zeit.
Wenn man wirklich sparsam ist, ist es wirklich nicht schwer, sich ein 199 Dia-Mount zu erfarmen. Wer sagt OH MEIN GOTT, DA SPIEL ICH JA EN HALBES JAHR FÜR.....
Leute, ihr spielt ein Spiel, dass auf längere Zeit fesseln soll... Die Spielwelt ist nicht so groß, als wäre man momentan schon auf ein Mount angewiesen...

So das war meine eigene Meinung dazu, ich hoffe niemand fühlt sich in seiner Gamer-Ehre persönlich angegriffen

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiddu (17. August 2009)

Btw, ... wie ihr vielleicht wisst gibt es bereits bots ... die alles automatisch machen.

zum Beispiel den Elverionbot

Damit kann man automatisch leveln ... mats farmen gehen .. ununterbrochen, wenn charr stribt läuft er wieder zurück und macht weiter . .. usw...

man kann dem bot sogar sagen das der charr ab nem bestimmten lvl ins nächste gebiet gehen soll und danach ins nächste... und das geht wirklich

man kann auch auto harvesting machen ... 24h  ohne einmal auf den bildschirm zu gucken.

und jetzt kommt das tollste von allem ... man kann RoM mehrmals öffnen und sich mir mehreren accs einloggen.. vorausgesetzt man hat nen geeigneten PC 

was bei RoM nicht so schwer sein sollten ... einfach fenstermodus aktivieren.

man braucht nur etwas zeit um das system ganz zu verstehen, ca. 1-2 Tage

aber es lohnt sich

und ich behaupte mal ... das es damit kein allzugroßes problem mehr darstellt an geld ranzukommenn und zu lvln.

wie gesagt: am anfang scheint es kompliziert, ist es jedoch nicht.


----------



## Me!! (17. August 2009)

Hallo^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Klare und einfache Antwort: Nein!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Es ist ein als angeblich kostenlos angepriesenes Spiel, wobei man jedoch sehr schnell feststellt, dass ohne Diamanten dein Spielcharakter der Arsch vom Dienst ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 - Du hast nur begrenzte Taschenplätze..was bereits ab Lev 8 ziemlich nervt...
 - Die von den Machern wirklich sehr schön gemachten und für Diamanteninhaber nutzbaren Details in Bezug auf Haus, Styling etc., etc., etc. (und, und, und.....) ..sind nicht zugänglich.
 - Letztendlich würde man als "Nicht-Diamanteninhaber" immer ein wenig "zurückgeblieben" sein, da einem viele interessante Optionen einfach verschlossen bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Ergo: Letztendlich ist ein monatlicher Festbetrag wie z.B. bei WoW günstiger um mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen ins Spiel zu starten als es bei der angeblich kostenlosen WoW-Alternative RoM ist, bei der man erst so langsam merkt, dass man in dieser Welt nichts geschenkt bekommt...nicht einmal ein paar kostenlose Spielstündchen, wenn man gleichberechtigt starten und auch etwas erreichen will.^^
 Schade eigentlich, denn mir gefallen einige detailverliebte Kleinigkeiten in diesem Spiel eigentlich sehr, sehr gut.

 Leider hat man versäumt, den potentiellen Spieler auf die Gesamtkosten, die auf ihn zukommen, wenn er ein adäquates Mitglied dieser Spielgemeinschaft werden will, hinzuweisen. 

 Um nur mal kurz ein wenig kostenlos zu zocken ist RoM allerdings ideal. Um etwas zu erreichen braucht man allerdings halt Diamanten, die nur gegen harte Währung zu bekommen sind. Oder gegen absolut überteuertes Spielgold.......

 Aber abgesehen von diesem von mir persönlich als nicht so prickelnd bewertetem Zustand ist RoM ein netter Einstieg.

 Letztendlich sollte allerdings jeder jedes Spiel selber testen und für sich selber bewerten.

 In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß + zock, zock...^^
 LG~~~Me







Drasch schrieb:


> Will es jetzt mal genau wissen bevor ich weiter spiele,kann ich in Rom auhc ohne Reallife Geld genauso gut sein wie jeder andere?
> Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt aber imma keine klare Antwort!!!
> Schonmal danke


----------



## Me!! (17. August 2009)

Hi, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

             (Siehe mein Beitrag)

genau!^^[

quote name='WilliWinzig' date='27.06.2009, 13:01' post='1836152']
Irgendwas versteh ich nicht.
Ich soll 3 Wochen stundenlang durch den Wald laufen und Holz sammeln für 6kk's ? (mille btw ist taused nicht Million)
Für 6kk's bekomme ich ausm AH 1 Clean gelben Stat. Für die verbleibene 2 Millionen bekomme ich dann mit glück 2 Fusionsteine.
Sehr effektiv.....

100 grüne = 200 weisse rohstoffe = 1500 sekunden sammeln/umwandeln = 25 Minuten . Dazu kommt noch das laufen und suchen / freikämpfen.
~ 200k gold pro stunde. macht so grob 30 Stunden. ja, ne schon klar ...

Die frage des TE war "wie jeder andere". Ich behaupte immer noch das es ohne Euronen spätestens bei CA zuende ist mit RoM.
Eher noch bei MA.

Aber Twinken ist ja auch ne alternative .....



[/quote]


----------



## Me!! (17. August 2009)

Hi, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
exakt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Siehe mein beitrag)
Gruß~~Me





Grotuk schrieb:


> Theoretisch kannste genauso gut sein wie jemand der Geld investiert. Praktisch sieht das so aus das du Jahre brauchst um auf den selben lvl zu kommen. Allein Runenkombinationen fressen unzählige Arkane umwandler Ladungen. (Highendrunen auf Grad 10 kosten teilweise 150 Mio Grad 1 Runen). Um das mit Dailys zu finanzieren biste mit allen Chars auf Jahre hinaus beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Me!! (17. August 2009)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,   (Siehe mein Beitrag)

fühlt sich keiner von Lega angegriffen, never ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube nur, dass die Frage sich auf die Co- Existenz mit anderen Gamern bezogen hatte und da müsste die Antwort leider "NEIN" lauten. Inwieweit ist dein eigener Spielcharakter konkurrenzfähig in gleicher Spielzeit mit denen, die für harte Währung Diamanten erstehen? Selbst wenn man ein wenig Zeitbonus oben drauf packt: Letztendlich bleibt dein Charakter leider hinter dem zahlenden Kunden und das ist dann eine Diskussion wert, wenn vorab die Kostenlosigkeit gepriesen wurde.....(!!!)

Nix für ungut....
LG~~~ME





Rosiel schrieb:


> man schafft es ohne geld bin ich der meinung
> und gerade dann ist man evt sogar noch stolzer auf seinen char
> man kann in allen online games es sich einfach man und zum beispiel bei ebay einkaufen ^^
> ich spiele schon 3 jahre gw und nein ich habe noch nie in irgend einem shop irgend was gekauft und meine chars sind auch noch nicht perfekt
> ...


----------



## Jacyra (17. August 2009)

Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so schreibe aber sind den alle nur do..f jede Woche die selbe frage, jede Woche die selbe Antwort langsam nervt es entweder ihr spielt das Spiel oder ihr lasst es sein.


----------



## Me!! (17. August 2009)

Hi, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Siehe mein Beitrag)

die Preisfrage lautet dann eigentlich: Warum nicht einen kleinen monatlichen Festbetrag verlangen wie bei WoW anstatt die Kostenlosigkeit des Spieles zu preisen? Wobei man in der Konsequenz als "gleichberechtiges" Mitglied der Spielgemeinschaft letztendlich noch einiges mehr investieren müsste?
Diskussionswürdig finde ich..., denn jedes "wirkliche" Spielerherz möchte sich vorab im Klaren über eventuell aufkommende Kosten sein, damit die eigenen Möglichkeiten abzuschätzen sind. Desweiteren hat dieses Spielkonzept für mich ansonsten ein wenig den faden Beigeschmack der Lockung durch Anfixen. Gerade bei jüngeren Spielern oder den schon etwas mittelprächtig süchtigen Zockern. Uhhhh...große Worte...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^LG~~~ME






WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, gegen die Hardcoregamer die unsummen investieren wird man wahrscheinlich nie anstinken können.
> Und 1500€ dürften wohl eher wenig in ihren Char investieren.
> Aber letztendlich gibt es einen Punkt wo es einfach nicht weiter geht egal wieviel Geld man investiert.
> Und das kann man theoretisch auch ohne Realgeld erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Me!! (17. August 2009)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

sollte man sich nicht drüber aufregen, da täglich neue Spiele mit den gleichen Fragen hinzukommen und somit die irgendwann einmal gestellten Fragen durchaus wieder aktuell sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn es einen nicht mehr interessiert oder man für sich selber bereits alle Fragen beantwortet hat, dann braucht man sich an diesem Forum ja nicht zu beteiligen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da du dich hier getummelt hast, sieht es so aus als wäre doch noch etwas Interressantes für dich dabei.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Lg~~~Me





Jacyra schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so schreibe aber sind den alle nur do..f jede Woche die selbe frage, jede Woche die selbe Antwort langsam nervt es entweder ihr spielt das Spiel oder ihr lasst es sein.


----------



## Me!! (17. August 2009)

Hi, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Siehe mein Beitrag)

ich denke auch, dass man mit etwas Spielfreude dieses Spiel ohne Diamanten spielen kann, allerdings immer nur als " Hinterherhinker"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest ist es an dem, wenn man die Vorstellung von einem "gleichberechtigtem" Spiel hat.

Leider... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG~~~Me






Nyjunjin schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, dass es sicherlich ohne den Einsatz von Euros möglich ist, das Spiel vernünftig zu spielen. Was meiner Meinung nach eine unwahre Behauptung ist, dass man das Spiel ohne den ItemShop spielen kann.
> Hört sich für manch einen verwirrend an, ist es aber nicht :-)
> Wenn man wie auch in WoW täglich brav seine Tagesquests erledigt bekommt man diese netten Phiriusmünzen, die man im Phiriusmünzen-Shopt eintauschen kann gegen ItemShop-gegenstände. Klar ist, dass es länger dauert, aber das steht bei der Fragestellung eher weniger zur Debatte.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, sich die Diamanten im Auktionshaus zu kaufen gegen InGame-Gold. Hört sich für Low-Levler nach einem Unding an, da sich die Preise für einen Diamanten schon sehr hoch befinden. Was viele Nörgler aber scheinbar vergessen haben, mir höherem Leveln bekommt man auch mehr Gold
> ...


----------



## Vervane (17. August 2009)

Eigentlich kann man alles auch ohne Geld erreichen. Also ich sprech hier hauptsächlich von Equip (was ja eigentlich auch das wichtigste ist)

Man kann ja alles mit Münzen von Dailys kaufen. Mit einem Char ist das natürlich verdammt mühsälig weils einfach verdammt lange dauert, aber da kommt eben der Trick mit den Twinks.
Man kann ja nahezu unendlich viele Twinks erstellen indem man sich zusätzliche Accs anschafft. Jeden auf lvl 10 spiel und im 2. Startgebiert immer die "Pflanzen klopp Daily" machen. Dauert etwa 15min allein mit Raid 7-10min. So kann man über ein paar Tage ne beträchtliche Summe am Münzen sammlen.

Die Gegenstände die man verbessen will sind ja meistens eh weis ohne Stats und mit 100+ Haltbarkeit, Also kann man sich auch zwischen den Char hin und herschicken.


----------



## Reakness (17. August 2009)

Also ich hab bis vorm letzten patch mein geld ganz einfach so gefarmt das ich mir twinks in Kalin von nem gilden kolegen auf 30/25 ziehen hab lassen ca 3h und dann innerhalb von 2-3 tagen auf 50 gespielt hab und dann die stats verkauft hab so kamen bei einem car sogar schon an einem tag 12kk gold und 450dias raus -die dias die ich für makelose ausgegeben habe.
da aber seit dem patch die ganzen stats kaum noch was wert sind (weil sie jetzt jeder bauen kann) ist das eher sinlos geworden...
ich mach derzeit mein geld indem ich zb Feuerflut (für 50/50 elite) im ah für 1,5-2kk gold verkaufe oder erinnerung von ensia kazi oder so
ansonsten auf drop glück warten daste schönes weißes clean equip mit über 113 dura findest


----------



## mvposse (17. August 2009)

nein niemals 
denke einfaxch so jeder sagt dir find die farbe rot toll aber du magst blau


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (18. August 2009)

Und wenns wer schafft reden doch alle neider davon das derjenige Geld dafür gelassen hat, das wird immer so bleiben bei den guten "könnte nicht muss" möglichkeiten in solchen Spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso BW (18. August 2009)

du kannst machen was du willst,du wirst in einem f2p spiel mit cs niemals mit den leuten mithalten können die einfach zu viel geld haben und dieses im cs verblasen,die wird zwar von allen möglichen seiten versucht zu erzählen,das es angeblich doch möglich sei,aber das ist es einfach nicht,alles andere ist einfach nur wunschdenken,man kann einige sachen evtl ausgleichen mit viel spielzeit,aber wer hat schon bock ewig viel zeit in ein spiel zu investieren um trotzdem nur mittelmäßig dazustehen und mit den geld zum fenster rauswerfern eh nicht mithalten zu können


----------



## GanGg (18. August 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> du kannst machen was du willst,du wirst in einem f2p spiel mit cs niemals mit den leuten mithalten können die einfach zu viel geld haben und dieses im cs verblasen,die wird zwar von allen möglichen seiten versucht zu erzählen,das es angeblich doch möglich sei,aber das ist es einfach nicht,alles andere ist einfach nur wunschdenken,man kann einige sachen evtl ausgleichen mit viel spielzeit,aber wer hat schon bock ewig viel zeit in ein spiel zu investieren um trotzdem nur mittelmäßig dazustehen und mit den geld zum fenster rauswerfern eh nicht mithalten zu können



Der beste beitrag hier im Threadhttp://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/victory.gif

in rom bist du nix ohne geld man wird dort sogar als Noob beschimpft wenn man keine CS items benutzt 
wie zb die makellosen fusis oder die +++ steinchen


----------



## Tyngir (18. August 2009)

GanGg schrieb:


> in rom bist du nix ohne geld man wird dort sogar als Noob beschimpft wenn man keine CS items benutzt
> wie zb die makellosen fusis oder die +++ steinchen



Und selbst wenn ?!? Wenn interessierts ? Mal davon abgesehen das ich mir solche Sprüche noch nie anhören musste wären sie mir auch
ziemlich egal. Ich habe nun mal beschlossen keine Real-€ auszugeben und da stehe ich auch zu. Mir macht das Game auch so Spass.

Habt ihr alle so wenig Selbstbewusstsein das ihr unbedingt das beste Equip haben müsst um euch toll zu fühlen ??

Gruß
Tyngir

(Schurke/Krieger 50/26)


----------



## Golambao (18. August 2009)

Yep. solche Sprüche können in meinen Augen nur von Kindern kommen. "Uh du hast kein Geld investiert - du kommst net mit". Ist wie auf'm Schulhof... "Ähh... du hast keine  XXX-Schuhe - ne, du kommst net mit!".

Es ist nur eine weitere Vermutung, die Kids, die sich ihren Herold hier durch den CS aufpimpen haben in ihrer Freizeit nicht viel zu melden. Und dann können sie, wie in einem Spiel wie RoM, mal andere anmachen.
Wer auf dieses Spielchen eingeht, ist selber schuld.

Der CS ist im Spiel nicht nötig. Auch wenn das immer wieder anders propagiert wird. Ich habe mir bisher nur ein Reittier aus dem Shop zugelegt - weil das Laufen so anstrengend ist ;-). Dann hatte ich überlegt, mir z.B. die EP/TP-Tränke zu kaufen, um ein wenig schneller zu leveln. Aber darauf verzichte ich und entweder kauf ich mir die Tränke durch die Phiriusmarken oder lass es sein.
Nicht zu empfehlen sind auch die Enzyklopädien, da der Lernfortschritt einfach viel zu gering ist.

Und wenn ich im Laufe von 12 Monaten 50€ investieren, sind das zu einem eine Menge Diamanten (glaube so um die 1200 Dias), dann ist das meine Entscheidung und etwas mehr ca. 50% günstiger als vergleichbare MMORPGs wie WoW oder HdrO.

Natürlich gibt es auch einiges zu bemängeln. Z.B. würde ich mir gerne mehrere Twinks nach und nach aufbauen, allerdings müsste ich für ein Reittier bei jedem Twink ca. 10-15€ investieren, nur, damit jeder ein Reittier hat.
Hier wäre es besser, dass solche Dinge nicht Charakter- sondern Accountbezogen wären. Denn so verzichte ich bisher auf einen weiteren Char hochzuziehen.

Übrigens... - genauso gut könnte man behaupten, bei P2P-MMORPGs werde ich gezwungen jeden Monat 12-15€ zu investieren zzgl. evtl. 30-60€ für die Spielbox. 
Bei F2P wie RoM, muss ich definitiv keinen einzigen Cent investieren - ob man es nun glauben mag oder nicht!

So... ick muss weida...

Gruß

Golambao




> Und selbst wenn ?!? Wenn interessierts ? Mal davon abgesehen das ich mir solche Sprüche noch nie anhören musste wären sie mir auch
> ziemlich egal. Ich habe nun mal beschlossen keine Real-€ auszugeben und da stehe ich auch zu. Mir macht das Game auch so Spass.
> 
> Habt ihr alle so wenig Selbstbewusstsein das ihr unbedingt das beste Equip haben müsst um euch toll zu fühlen ??
> ...


----------



## Me!! (18. August 2009)

Hi, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast du also doch "harte Währung" investiert.....:-)

Ist ja auch legitim, np.^^

Aber die Ursprungsfrage lautete ja, ob man ohne RL- Geld genauso gut sein kann.

Kann man nicht. Punkt.^^

Dass man IRGENDWANN mal IRGENDWIE mit VIEL, VIEL Spielgold auch zu Dias kommen kann, klar.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich finde, wenn einer eine solche Ursprungsfrage stellt, dann sollte man ihm ehrlich antworten. Ob man letztendlich den Anspruch an sich selber stellen muss oder nicht ist natürlich diskussionswürdig, wie auch TYNGIR schon treffend bemerkt hat.....

LG~~~Me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






Golambao schrieb:


> Yep. solche Sprüche können in meinen Augen nur von Kindern kommen. "Uh du hast kein Geld investiert - du kommst net mit". Ist wie auf'm Schulhof... "Ähh... du hast keine  XXX-Schuhe - ne, du kommst net mit!".
> 
> Es ist nur eine weitere Vermutung, die Kids, die sich ihren Herold hier durch den CS aufpimpen haben in ihrer Freizeit nicht viel zu melden. Und dann können sie, wie in einem Spiel wie RoM, mal andere anmachen.
> Wer auf dieses Spielchen eingeht, ist selber schuld.
> ...


----------



## Me!! (18. August 2009)

Hi, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dito! (= Jauw, genau!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl - wie es in späteren Posts auch thematisiert wird- jeder für sich entscheiden muss, ob er/sie sich dies "aufdrücken" lassen will.....

LG~~~Me


quote name='Miso BW' date='18.08.2009, 01:14' post='2001897']
du kannst machen was du willst,du wirst in einem f2p spiel mit cs niemals mit den leuten mithalten können die einfach zu viel geld haben und dieses im cs verblasen,die wird zwar von allen möglichen seiten versucht zu erzählen,das es angeblich doch möglich sei,aber das ist es einfach nicht,alles andere ist einfach nur wunschdenken,man kann einige sachen evtl ausgleichen mit viel spielzeit,aber wer hat schon bock ewig viel zeit in ein spiel zu investieren um trotzdem nur mittelmäßig dazustehen und mit den geld zum fenster rauswerfern eh nicht mithalten zu können
[/quote]


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. August 2009)

Me!! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich mich erinnere fragte der TE ob man ohne realgeld GUT sein kann, er fragte nicht "Kann ich ohne realgeld beim virtuellen Schwanzvergleich vorm AH mitmachen"
Also ist die Antwort: YES YOU CAN!!
Sollte deine Frage sich um den virtuellen Penisvergleich drehen, forget it, is aber auch unnötig.

Ich dachte immer Cheater haben kleine Penise, anscheinend spielen viele Cheater auch MMOs?


----------



## Rotbarth (19. August 2009)

Ich seh ds Problem nicht.

Wenn ich jeden Tag 3 oder mehr Stunden zocken würde - würd ich weiter WoW spielen.
Ich habe WoW lange gezockt - habe aber über 50% der Instanzen nicht gesehen, weil ich nciht die Zeit hatte das nötige Equip zu farmen.

Also spiele ich RoM.

Wenn ich mal 50 bin werde ich sehen, wo ich mit kann - wenns die grossen inis nicht sind geh ich halt in kleine und hab da meinen Spass.
Hat in WoW auch geklappt - nur für nen Fixbetrag, der immer fällig war.

Ich habe bei RoM nen Startbetrag an Dias angelegt und Hottehüh und Einrichtung gekauft - ansonsten liegt mein persönliches Limit bei 5 Euro im Monat.

Und damit werde ich sehen wie weit ich komme.

Und damit kann ich das spiel spielen wie jeder andere.

Es kommt beim kostenfaktor einzig und allein auf deinen persönlichen Anspruch an.
Schwanzvergleich und high-End content = teuer
Bissi daddeln und irgend ne Ini gehen  -- gratis bis günstig

Und ich behaupte, dass du ohne Geld genauso viel Spass haben kannst - wenn deine Ziele im Spiel dir nicht im Weg stehen und du die passenden Leute gefunden hast.

Such dir ne Gilde, die zu deinem Anspruch passt - und werde glücklich ^^


----------



## Kiavo/Todeswache (19. August 2009)

Drasch schrieb:


> Will es jetzt mal genau wissen bevor ich weiter spiele,kann ich in Rom auhc ohne Reallife Geld genauso gut sein wie jeder andere?
> Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon oft gestellt aber imma keine klare Antwort!!!
> Schonmal danke


 

DEFINITIV - NEIN - Denn selbst die hintersten Fernkämpfer müssen so arg aufgewertet sein  damit man überhaupt eine chance hat in den Ini´s zu bestehen-selbst   wenn man echt super ausgestattet ist müssen alle Teile aufgepimpt sein bis zum geht nicht mehr- ansonsten kann man keine Inis spielen`.


----------



## Kiavo/Todeswache (19. August 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Du kannst alle Items auch ohne RL-Geld erhalten (nur benötigst Du dafür mehr zeit u.U.) ich stelle hier mal Kostüm-Items, Pets und Möbel aussen vor {Schmuck am Nachthemd}.


 Dazu möcht ich dir nur mal sagen - zähle mal die Items im Phiräus shop - und dann die  im  Dias shop und Rubin shop- -wenn das die selbe Anzahl sein soll- na danke- Kein Real Geld- heisst so gut wie keine Inis sehen- ausser die  die was in  35er Ini mit level 50 gehen


----------



## Shênya (25. August 2009)

Jein. Du selbst kannst ohne gut klarkommen da man es sich erfarmen kann. Andererseits wiederum müssen andere spieler harte Währung investieren damit Du ohne klarkommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Farme Gold -> Kaufe Dias im Auktionshaus [punkt] ich seh da keinen cent von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Und somit siehst Du auch "high end" instanzen. Dauert nur länger.


----------



## Abbylost (25. August 2009)

das spiel is ohne euros spielbar....
allerdings muß man dafür viel zeit ins game investieren...rohstoffe farmen bis der arzt kommt etc
dann kann man sich dias aus dem ah kaufen...
aus dem ah kann  man sich dann auch schon gut gepimpte sacjhen kaufen...

das einzigste was ich empfehlen würde kauft euch nen permanentes reitvieh ausn itemshop mit euros...spart gold zeit und nerven und evtl sogar dat sterben (kommt net gut durch ne masse mobs zu reiten und auf einmal is des gaul weg)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bearwarrior (25. August 2009)

Abbylost schrieb:


> das spiel is ohne euros spielbar....
> allerdings muß man dafür viel zeit ins game investieren...rohstoffe farmen bis der arzt kommt etc
> dann kann man sich dias aus dem ah kaufen...
> aus dem ah kann  man sich dann auch schon gut gepimpte sacjhen kaufen...
> ...



Stimme meinem Vorredner zu. Es geht ohne Echtgeld.

Vor Allem:  Was nutzt mir ein Char, den ich mit 600,-- Euro voll ausgerüstet habe und mit dem ich nicht umgehen kann?
Geld allein ist nicht alles. Spiele bisher ohne Einsatz von Euronen, erarbeite mir mein Gold für Dias, bin kein 24h-Zocker.
Trotzdem baue ich nicht so viel Grabsteine auf wie manch "gekaufter" Character obwohl ich in den gleichen Ini's unterwegs bin und deutlich weniger LP habe.
Wissen ist Macht...Geld ersetzt kein Wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (25. August 2009)

Wie so oft, oder wie eigentlich immer, man muss sich a. sehr genau überlegen was man erreichen will und b. welche Mittel man dafür einsetzen kann.
Unterm Strich kann man sehr wohl "gut" sein in RoM ohne seine Ersparnisse zu verheizen, man muss dann eben mehr Zeit einplanen und sich sehr genau überlegen was man womit verbessert und was das einen kostet.

RoM ist eben *nicht* epische Gegenstände beschaffen, Sockeln und Verzaubern -> "Ich großer R0XXX0R!!!11121134"... das Aufwerten ist eine ganze Ecke komplexer und vor allem zeitaufwendiger und man kann auch graue Items soweit aufwerten das sie mit epischen gut mithalten können und man hat den Vorteil das sie nicht gebunden sind, also gegen Gold oder Diamanten den Besitzer wechseln können.

Ansonsten, wer glaubt, das er in WoW an die "Spitze" kommt ohne Geld... nun dem lege ich mal die inzwischen aufkommenden Threads a la "*Wintrader/Betrüger dieser Season*" ans Herz, in denen darüber gesprochen wird, wer wieviel reales Geld wohl für Titel und Wertung ausgegeben hat.
Selbst wenn man wirklich gut ist, ob man auf Dauer gegen solche Methoden ankommen kann, wenn Spiele im großen Maß einfach abgesprochen oder eher abbezahlt von statten gehen?

Aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen? Vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht, denn meistens haben solche Aussagen einen sehr realen Hintergrund, und der ist in den seltensten Fällen "Neid", sondern wohl eher Wut darüber, das Blizzard fast rein gar nichts bzw. viel zu wenig dagegen unternimmt.

Goldverkäufer gibt es nach wie vor in rauen Mengen und auch wenn inzwischen viel Gold wohl eher aus Accounts Hacks fliesst, scheinen noch immer mehr als genug Abnehmer für einige Tausend Gold gegen reale Euros vorhanden zu sein.

Hinzu kommen immer mehr "Features", die eigentlich zumindest einmalig kostenfrei sein sollten, aber Blizzard hat ja noch nicht genug an WoW verdient, also freuen wir uns auf den bald kommenden Fraktionswechsel mit 24h CD zum Preis von nur 19,99 &#8364;uros pro Charakter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Gegenzug wird dafür sicher der Support besser... garantiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja, der Support wird immer besser... die besagten Threads werden gerade dicht gemacht bzw. gelöscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

